# Fires in colorado springs are forcing evacs



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

so the fire has forced the evac of atleast three towns to include manitou springs and much of western colorado springs so guys keep us in mind


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

_I've been following all the fires off and on in the fire states, we're on flood watch, roads washed out, tornado watch an hour west of here yesterday, seems to be a little excitement no matter where a person is living!!!!!!!_


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Stay safe 204yoter. Thoughts and prayer for everybody out there. They're talking about evacuating the town of Mancos because of the fire we have down here. Last we heard it has burned 6000 acres.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah be smart Jason, Keep yourself and your family out of harms way.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Stay safe! Here is hoping it dies down soon.....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Man, you guys be careful down there. We are watching very closely. Just read where more than half of the nation's fleet of fire fighting resources are in Colorado and there are more on the way.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

We came over today to help evacuate livestock over here on the Mancos fire. Its amazing how fast the fire is spreading. Haven't heard anything official but we have heard that homes were lost.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Be carefull and safe, I for one know what you are going through.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hoping for some rain for you guys, maybe this T.S Betty will help out!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sucks to hear. Hope you all stay safe there ! I have a friend from Loveland who has been fighting it and those guys are wore down. Every time they think they have it contained it escapes again ! It's been dry as a popcorn fart here and all the idiots around shooting off fireworks are starting to scare me. We all need rain.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

I know what you mean bones...they have been going nutz here also. Stay safe out there guys...I hope you get some rain soon.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The morons were at it again about 100 yards from my place. If they shoot over my place they'll need a few emergency vehicles when I'm done .....









Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Some say the fire started here was from a stray bullet. Dunno seems kinda far-stretched but I guess it could be possible.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ruger said:


> Some say the fire started here was from a stray bullet. Dunno seems kinda far-stretched but I guess it could be possible.


 As far stretched as to say that analogy WASNT started by a gun hater (NOT YOU Ruger). Because in my estimation, unless they were firing in the prone position with dry grass around the muzzle, then it cant happen--and *with* that scenario they would have stomped out the fire right then and there. ALSO at a range you SIT at a bench---bullets causing a fire my asp!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Just heard a rumor that they have 2 people in custody and looking for a 3rd. Saying the fire was started intentionally. If that is so hang em! Just a rumor tho nothing official. Will let ya know if I hear anything else. Anybody hear how Jason is doing in Colorado springs?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

The last I heard, part of the Springs people were let back into their homes but now their starting to evac the Air Force Academy. Also a new fire today just west of Boulder started by lightening. Just a few acres around noon, then by 3 pm 300 acres. Winds are blowing 20 to 35 mph everywhere. We've had 5 days of 100+ temps and the last two days were 105. Hottest June on record.

Ruger, if there's any truth to catching the responsible parties, they need to be doused in liquid candle wax and set fire to slow burn and that is probably to good for them.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I just heard where they had to evac the academy, that's scary. We had so much lightning here this evening with just a few sprinkles of rain. Heard reports of numerous other fires started. Hopefully they can get em out before they get bad. Praying for rain!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Our news here just said that parts of NW Colorado Springs is being evacuated, That includes the AF Academy as well as private residences. They also said that because they have no air support at night that whole communities may be gone by morning.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

so update i and my family are ok for now but the evacs now effect 35000 people in the springs any thing west of 30th st and north of garden of the gods and west of i 25 and the entire airforce academy have ben evacuated


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've seen some pics of the area by the Academy. It's ugly and doesn't look like it's slowing down a bit.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Its been looking like rain every evening for the past couple of days, here on the rim in Az, maybe(hopefully) the rains will start soon everywhere.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Its been looking like rain every evening for the past couple of days, here on the rim in Az, maybe(hopefully) the rains will start soon everywhere.


 We're waiting for the rains to stop, sure wish I could send some down your way.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

CO204yoter said:


> so update i and my family are ok for now but the evacs now effect 35000 people in the springs any thing west of 30th st and north of garden of the gods and west of i 25 and the entire airforce academy have ben evacuated


Glad to hear that your safe. Watching the news it looks like things are really intense up there. Thoughts and prayers for everybody up there. Stay safe!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Just heard a report(unofficial) that aprox 100 homes burned overnight. This thing is not good. CO204yoter and all others Springs folks be safe.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Be safe Jason.


----------

